# Meine-Grusskarten.de



## Tina67 (12 März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

seit geraumer Zeit mailt mir ständig die Seite Meine-Grusskarten.de und behauptet ich hätte einen Betrag in Höhe von 54€ und nochwas zu zahlen, da ich mich dort angemeldet hat.

Weder habe ich Zugangsdaten, noch will man mir diese nennen oder mir genauere Daten zu meiner angeblichen Rechnung und Mitgliedschaft nennen.

Jetzt habe ich die letzte Mahnung schriftlich per Post erhalten.

Natürlich abermals zurück geschrieben, dass ich stark bezweifle, dass ich dort überhaupt einen Account habe oder Ihnen etwas schuldig bin

Meine Frage: Hat jemand von Euch auch so Etwas bekommen oder Ärger mit der betreffenden Seite??

LG Tina


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2008)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Lies mal hier, gehört alles in einen Topf 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=212125&highlight=Meine-Grusskarten.de#post212125

Als Universalinfos,  die auf alle Nutzlosseiten passen 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) entspannen


----------



## Tina67 (14 März 2008)

*Meine Grusskarten.de*

Ich bekomme auch bereits seit Wochen eine Rechnung von dem Anbieter Meine-Grusskarten.de, der mir bereits auch per Post, (hatte keine Adresse hinterlassen) eine letzte Mahnung hat zukommen lassen.

Habe mich dort allerdings dort nie angemeldet. Man nennt mir auch keine Benutzerdaten oder welchen service ich dort genutzt haben sollte.

Hat irgend jemand auch schon Ärger mit diesem Anbieter gehabt oder darüber gehört?

LG Tina


----------



## webwatcher (14 März 2008)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Siehe vorhergehendes Posting. Du hattest das bereits schon mal gepostet.


----------



## afou (12 August 2009)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Habe auch bei grusskarten.de eine Anmeldung im Januar gemacht. Daraufhin kam im März eine mail mit der Rechnung. Ich habe sofort geschrieben, dass ich nicht bezahle, weitere mails folgten, auf die ich nich geantwortet habe. Im Mai kam dann der erste Brief und nun habe ich einen Brief von einer Rechtsanwältin aus München erhalten. Ich wohne in Frankreich und werde weiterhin nicht auf ihre Post reagieren.
Gibt es jemanden, der auch schon einen Brief von der Anwältin bekommen hat?


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2009)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben auf Anwaltspapier werden auf Industriedruckern im Massengeschäft gedruckt. Die schlagen millionenfach auf.

Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Drohungen schwachsinnig und ohne Realitätsbezug. Die angedrohten Konsequenzen treten niemals ein. Niemand musste bisher wirklich zahlen, weil ein Zahlungsanspruch wirksam durchsetzbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2009)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*



afou schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden, der auch schon einen Brief von der Anwältin bekommen hat?


Anwälte geniessen keine Sonderrechte. Insbesondere Anwälte als Handlanger der Nutzlosbranche 
sind nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte, die hundertausendfach schwachsinnigen 
Mahnmüll verschicken.


----------



## pekanuss (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Hallo Tina,

habe heute auch zum zweiten mal von denen eine Mail bekommen,wo
sie mir eine Letzte Frist geben um auch 54,- Euro zu überweisen 

ich habe 
noch nie etwas in Ansruch genommen von denen ist mir ein Rätzel wie sie darauf kommen das ich denen Geld schulde.

Denke ,wenn mann die Seite mal aufgerufen hat, aber wie kommen die an an unsere Daten ?

Gruss
pekanuss


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Es gibt mehrere mögliche Erklärungen, wie das zustande gekommen sein kann. Das sind aber für Dich letzten Endes alles akademische Fragen.

Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.


----------



## pekanuss (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Danke für die Antwort, habe jetzt aber eine schriftliche letzte Mahnung erhalten mit den üblichen Drohungen.Werde natürlich nicht zahlen habe ja keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
Gruss Pekanuss


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*



pekanuss schrieb:


> ...habe jetzt aber eine schriftliche letzte Mahnung erhalten mit den üblichen Drohungen...



Dann kommt bald die allerletzte, dann die allerallerletzte, dann die allerallerallerletzte, dann die letzte außergerichtliche, dann die allerletzte außergerichtliche, dann die aller....bla...fasel...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## Rabbit (21 April 2010)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

also ich war unabsichtlich kurz auf der seite hab aber nichts angeklickt bin dann wieder weggegangen,passiert jetzt was ?!

mfg


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2010)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*

Was soll denn passieren, wenn du keine  Daten eingegeben hast


----------



## Rabbit (21 April 2010)

*AW: Meine-Grusskarten.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Was soll denn passieren, wenn du keine  Daten eingegeben hast


oh gott danke bin erleichtert VIELEN DANK
mfg


----------

